# Need bow tuned for target archery



## Rconl (Dec 26, 2017)

Does anyone know of a bow shop or anyone in the Pittsburgh area that will set halon x comp up for competition for me
My local bow shop is just for hunting set ups. I want bare shaft tuned top hat installed if needed I want my bow perfect so I know the problems are with me. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Most of the good hunters I know are just as fussy with their gear as target archers are. Getting a fixed blade broached tipped arrow to group well is the same as bare shaft tuning.


The Halon X Comp is a great bow and not hard to set up. I wouldn't exclude your local shop because they focus on hunting (you could if they don't sell Mathews).


----------



## BigJim711 (Jan 15, 2018)

If you don't find someone perhaps give this site sponsor a call and see if he can help you out or recommend someone: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=41955. If he can help you out it might be worth an hour drive out in the country away from the big metropolis.


----------



## Rconl (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks my local shop told me they don't want the target archer headaches . Told me 1" left tear was fine and couldn't adjust.
Never heard of top hat adjustment and they been selling Mathews for over a decade. This is why I asked for help.
Thanks again for the reply


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Rconl said:


> Thanks my local shop told me they don't want the target archer headaches . Told me 1" left tear was fine and couldn't adjust.
> Never heard of top hat adjustment and they been selling Mathews for over a decade. This is why I asked for help.
> Thanks again for the reply


That's pretty sad. It may be time to get a press and start doing your own tuning. This is part of how I got started in tuning.

Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rconl said:


> Thanks my local shop told me they don't want the target archer headaches . Told me 1" left tear was fine and couldn't adjust.
> Never heard of top hat adjustment and they been selling Mathews for over a decade. This is why I asked for help.
> Thanks again for the reply


https://www.facebook.com/JesseTheFreakshowBroadwater/videos/777516675740282/

No need to join Facebook. When Facebook asks you to login, just click the "Not Now" button, and you can watch the video. You will need a bow press. Jesse Broadwater explains the Mathews Top Hat system, and how to adjust the top hat spacers. Must keep the total width of the spacers the same. Left tear, you want to move the top cam to the left (when you are in shooting position behind the bow, you want to move the top cam towards the left end of the top axle). So, to shove the top cam more to the left, you want a skinnier spacer on the left side of the cam, and a wider spacer on the right side of the cam.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi Rconi,

Thats extremely disappointing about your local shop. They must be doing a terrible job for their customers. Good luck finding somewhere to get your bow sorted.


----------



## Rconl (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks all


----------



## Rconl (Dec 26, 2017)

Closed


----------



## Jigger-74 (Feb 4, 2018)

You could check out fury x archery in pa Wes is a bow genius and it shouldn’t cost that much to ship it because his shop is in pa


----------

